# My Darla had triplets today



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

My second freshener Darla had triplets today. 2 bucks and a doe.  I didn't think she was big enough to have more than twins. Shows how much I know lol. She refused to go in the barn, so she had them outside. Luckily it was a sunny day, and I started drying them off really quick as soon as she had them. It only took her about 10 minutes from the first push until she was done. It's the fastest 3 kids I've ever seen.  Anyway, after she was done she finally decided it was okay to go in the barn with them. Silly goat. 

Anyhoo, here are some pictures. The little doe is a buckskin with some white, just like her mom. The boys I think are chocolate and white. One of them might be black and white. It's hard to tell inside the barn.

Hidden Gems PCS Darla X Proctor Hill Farm SolarGenesis


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good Job Darla...adorable babies


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on three sweet babies and a smooth kidding :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties in triplicate!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're adorable!! Congrats!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! Did you buy genisis from Tisie? I have two goats from her farm.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are so sweet.

 I gave up guessing on how many mine would have. I have so many that are really long and they always hid them.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everybody! 

Clearwtrbeach - I did get him from Tisie, and I'm so glad to have him. He's a nice boy. 

Here are a couple more pictures of them after they dried off. It sure is hard to get good pictures of them inside the barn lol.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Momma is saying, oh my, what did I just get myself in to! lol precious


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> Momma is saying, oh my, what did I just get myself in to! lol precious


haha! She does look like she's saying that. So funny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> Congratulations, they are so sweet.
> 
> I gave up guessing on how many mine would have. I have so many that are really long and they always hid them.


I think that's why Darla hid them so well, too. She's very long. I think I better give up guessing too. I've never gotten one right.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Here are a few new pictures of the babies I took today on their first little adventure outside.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwww,  don't be suprised if you find one or all missing...:laugh:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute


----------

